# What is the best air compressor for nail guns?



## Jacob_Wood (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello,
What is the best air compressor for nail guns? My budget is tight. It's around $200-$300. Is it enough budget for a brandable and the best air compressor? 

Note: Please describe why you recommend this brand and what is your real-life experience about it! 
It'll help me to make the right decision. 

*Thanks in Advance!🍺 *


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we like the dewalt compressors that are belt driven.
fast recovery on them.
pm me if you need links


----------



## Michel William (Apr 18, 2021)

Pneumatic nail guns consume short burst of air when it fires nail into the wood. To run lower air consuming nail guns like brad gun, finish gun, a portable 2-gallon size air compressor is adequate. But it is necessary to power up framing guns. You must have higher air supplying compressor unit. Framing guns required 4 CFM of airflow to run continuously. 
*Source:*








What Size Air Compressor For Nail Gun? nail gun CFM Chart Included.


Nail guns are different and require different airflow, and it varies on their types. Get the right suggestion from experts.




www.homegearsolution.com





Your budget is from 200$ to 300$, and you will get some of the professional compressor units on your tight budget that can run all types of nail guns, including framing guns. 

You can go with a 6-gallon pancake air compressor, and they are most popular with every DIYer and professionals.

Bostitch, Craftsman, DEWALT, PORTER-CABLE are the most reputable brands on 6-gallon pancake models. 

I have been using DEWALT DWFP55126 for the last 4 years. It still serves a good amount of air for my regular nail guns.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

dewalt makes a belt driven pump that works well for nailers
*D551461.6 HP CONTINUOUS, 225 PSI, 4.5 GALLON COMPRESSOR*
or
*D551681.6 HP CONTINUOUS, 225 PSI, 15 GALLON WORKSHOP COMPRESSOR*


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Jacob_Wood,

I prefer no compressor at all for my nailing needs. Have a cordless 18 volt nail gun from Rigid. A compressor and hose is not needed, just a battery and a charger. Have been using one for 4 years now without problems. The force and depth is adjustable. They have a compressor and tank built in that works on a demand (trigger) impulse to fire. Very happy with the tool and don't know how I ever did without one! portable power tool with finesse and precision at your finger tips













Stephen



Jacob_Wood said:


> Hello,
> What is the best air compressor for nail guns? My budget is tight. It's around $200-$300. Is it enough budget for a brandable and the best air compressor?
> 
> Note: Please describe why you recommend this brand and what is your real-life experience about it!
> ...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

passload is another brand of cordless nail gun.


----------

